# Engineers, Pass the PE like Whoa!



## PassPE (Apr 9, 2021)

If your having trouble passing the PE exam, please take our PE Courses and see why hundreds of students who are now PE.
If your an EB member, *let us know for a special discount*.



> *Student Reviews*
> 
> ★★★★★
> _"I passed my final section and am now a Professional Engineer thanks to your videos, lectures, and study material."_
> *John Santos, PE*





> _"Passpe.com resources was helpful in helping me pass the 8 hour PE Civil Construction. Dr. Mansour works hard in providing as much resources to his students as possible. This was my first time taking the exam and I was able to pass by working on all the practice problems and exams that Dr. Mansour provides. Thank You again Dr. Mansour."_
> *David Bou, PE.*
> 
> ★★★★★





> _"I just got my results. I passed the surveying exam. Thank you so much for your help with this subject, I wouldn't have cleared it without your guidance."_
> *Hiral Doshi, PE.*
> 
> ★★★★★





> _"Besides the more understandable review materials and classes, what I appreciate most is your continued willingness to go above and beyond to help your students."_
> *Maija Madec, PE.*
> 
> ★★★★★





> _"After failing to pass the surveying exam twice (using PPI study material), I changed study materials and went with your DVDs and sample exams. I can't tell you what a difference it made this time when I took the exam. It actually seemed easy! I just found out I passed the exam!"_
> *Renee Morquecho, Ph.D., PE. *
> ★★★★★



PE Civil, CA Seismic, CA Surveying Prep Courses

Spring 2021 - UPDATED!
☛ *Download Brochure*

Our PE Exam Prep Books are Updated to Current Test Plans for 2021
Highly Rated Civil PE, Transportation, Construction, Seismic, and
Surveying Prep Books

Celebrating our 28th Anniversary - PASS PE


----------

